# HELP, I'm Too Quiet



## Messiahmonkey (Jun 17, 2009)

Forumers,,

I have just met this awesome 10 blond gal and have spent one night with her..the problem is i'm to quiet in conversations, i run out of convo real quick and i feel this is going to dampen the relationship if i don't  do something real fast soon....is anyone else out there like this???...wot's the remedy???

Another problem is i'm not sure i'm going to be good enough for her, she works as an anaesthist's assistant an i'm a carer on a pension she owns her own home an i rent, she's 48 an i'm 41 not that that matters much to me..

I'm more of a home body type of guy while she like to go to the pub to wind down after a days work, she's into footy an i'm not...

This woman is such an awsome chick i don't want to lose her...i'm gunna need all the help i can get here ..

Any advice will be very much appreaciated..

Kind Regards
Ron


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: HELP, I'm To Quiet*



> i run out of convo real quick



I did see this:

How to Make Small Talk | eHow.com


----------



## HBas (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: HELP, I'm To Quiet*

Hi Messiahmonkey,

You should really take it easy and not try to hard, it will exaust you so quickly that you will get sick of the relationship (in my opinion).

You will learn quickly whether she feels the same way about you. 

If chatting is not one of your strong points, I am sure you have others. Concentrate on those  and if you guys get along so great, ask her to take it easy on you. Don't allow her to think that there is something wrong with her, rather tell her that you are more quiet than make her believe that her topics of converstation doesn't interest you 

Best of Luck!
HB


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: HELP, I'm To Quiet*

why not be up front about it? tell her you really like her, but that you're a quiet guy, and that you're worried that might put her off? she might like the quietness about you


----------



## Hummingbird (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Messiahmonkey: 

Do not despair. Some of the quietest people I know are some of the most insightful. They don't say a lot all the time but when they do they are often more insightful than anyone else in the room. But in order to make yourself more comfortable in this situation and to make sure you achieve your goals perhaps you could read some books on the subject of communication skills. I don't think there is anyone who could not benefit from improving their communication skills. 

1) Maybe you could practice strategies on how to keep a conversation going.
2) One thing I know for sure is that people like to talk about themselves and if you are in a discussion try to get a person to talk about themselves that gives you time to think about how you might respond to what they are saying. 
3) Try to read as much as you can and keep up with current events.  Also, try to ask open-ended questions that do not require as yes or know so that gives you time to plan your response. 

Hope this helps. Hummingbird


----------

